
Ask HN: What motivates you to join a commercial tech company's dev community? - srushtika
Are you a passionate developer who is part of various dev communities? What (if) motivates you to join a commercial tech company&#x27;s dev community? Given that product is partly open-sourced?
======
juice13
I've been contributing to [sr.ht]([https://meta.sr.ht/](https://meta.sr.ht/))
for a while, which is a commercial project but fully open source, so any work
I put in is beneficial to others. Additionally, Drew (owner/author) has proven
himself a prolific open source contributor so I have no problem in donating
some of my time to his projects since I know it will all be paid back via his
work on this and other projects.

The project is still pretty young so it's easy to jump in and add some polish
or implement new features you'd like to have.

~~~
srushtika
Right, that makes total sense for fully open source projects, but I'm
particularly interested in understanding developers' perception about partly
open-sourced organizations with open programs and everything but the company
as a whole is commercial.

------
verdverm
Personally, I evaluate a project mostly the same regardless of the (non)
commercial backing. A rough estimate says that I use more OSS (directly) that
has a company behind it.

My main criteria are community, ecosystem, and documentation.

~~~
srushtika
Sounds good, thanks for your insight

